

Ask Hn: What should I change about my first web app? - MattCamHam
http://www.spoiledgrapes.com

======
pedalpete
Great work Matt! I would focus a bit more on design and layout and give more
data.

When looking at a list of wines, you've got the score, the name and the price,
all widely spaced out, there is nothing attractive about it, it doesn't make
me want to go buy, doesn't link to the reviews, etc etc.

I was going to learn ember this weekend, and if you'd like, I'd be happy to do
a bit of a design exercise and see what I could do interesting with your data.
Free of charge of course, it's just so I can learn and maybe add to my front-
end portfolio. Let me know if you're interested, email is in my portfolio.

A few weeks ago I did a windows 8 design idea, in angular, it's in my hn
submissions.

~~~
MattCamHam
Good point about the limited data.

This very moment I am working on doing a page for each specific bottle. When
you click the bottle on the query page it will bring you to the bottle page.

For starters I was going to have a short description of the wine and a
picture. Linking to the reviews is an interesting idea though.

An email has been sent.

P.S. the windows 8 thing looks cool

------
ibstudios
You are only letting people have one thin slice of cake at a time by
restricting your search. Why not just spit out a sortable table and let people
have more control.

I just used this: [https://github.com/joequery/Stupid-Table-
Plugin](https://github.com/joequery/Stupid-Table-Plugin) and it was very nice
to work with.

Best of luck!

~~~
MattCamHam
That plugin looks super cool! I have practically no js knowledge, but this
seems like a great way to learn.

------
zjosephson
There appears to be an issue with sorting some of the wines by low price. For
some types it appears to sort correctly but for others, the results are not
actually sorted by price. The error appeared for Cabernet Sauvignon,
Zinfandel, Sauvignon Blanc, and Riesling.

~~~
MattCamHam
Thank you for pointed that out. I will play around with the console to see if
I can figure out what is going on.

------
MattCamHam
It basically searches 80k+ wine reviews and cross references with a listing of
wine that is available in my province.

Gives you the best wine for the money you can actually buy.

